# Blue Rams



## JerryB (May 4, 2005)

Hi guys, picked up a pair of blue rams on sunday of last week, i feed my other fish brine and blood worms and occasionally dry food. 

My questions is what do you all feed your rams? Whats a good food to bring out their color a bit more? I took a great pic of them yesterday but left the dig cam at home (its my works dig cam) so I wont be able to upload them till next week.

They have beautiful blue spots, nice red eyes and they are a pair so they are always next to each other.

Any advice is welcome!

TYVM


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I fed mine frozen blood worms, frozen brine shrimp, occasionally live black worms, and flake. They were always very colorfull.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, JerryB. i feed mine a variety of things spectrum, tetramin, freeze dryed bloodworms, M.Y.S.I.S., and live brine shrimp. they also love snail.


----------

